# Air Bag Cntrl Module Fail and G70 MAF thrown codes



## CJ3683 (Sep 21, 2009)

I took my 2000 audi s4 do the shop the other day b/c my air bag light and my check engine light was on. Air Bag Control module is toast. If I was to get a used one or ordered one does it have to be matched up specifically to my vehicles VIN in order to work or can I just put a working used one from like an A4 or another S4. I was told to look into this b/c some BMWs you cant just throw another one in there, it has to be ordered from the dealer to match up through the VIN. The mechanic also showed me thrown codes for bad G70 MAF sensor and 2 O2 sensors. My mechanic told me to just start off my replacing my G70 MAF b/c this being bad might fix the thrown codes for the o2 sensors. Does anyone have any information on this???? Can a bad G70 really make the O2 sensors read as bad? I apologize for not having the codes.


----------



## gtsindicate (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Air Bag Cntrl Module Fail and G70 MAF thrown codes (CJ3683)*

as long as the part numbers match your good to go i have one from my part out ill sell for $100 shipped if your interested let me know 443-528-7678 -Tim


----------



## gtsindicate (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Air Bag Cntrl Module Fail and G70 MAF thrown codes (gtsindicate)*

whats the part number on yours?


----------



## CJ3683 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Air Bag Cntrl Module Fail and G70 MAF thrown codes (gtsindicate)*

sorry to not get back with you sooner. I'm currently trying to sell the car and will not be taking apart the center console to find the part number. If i can not sell it soon then I'll be looker for yours at 100 bucks if the part numbers match. Good looking out


----------

